# bearing vs. bushing



## emvath (Mar 16, 2004)

This isn't really a question of which is better, it's more of what is the difference? Okay, you can quit laughing at me now, but I am quite mechanically stupid (city boy) and don't really know what the difference is between a bushing and a bearing. I have a Giant NRS and I think I read that it has bushings in the rear suspension. Any help or could someone refer me to a good site that explains this kind of junk to me? Thanks!


----------



## Rickster (Feb 5, 2006)

Generally speaking, a bushing is a soft metal or plastic one piece part designed to keep a harder pin, shaft, or what have you, aligned while allowing free movement. The bushing wears out and is replaced as needed. A bearing is usually a three piece part consisting of an inner race, an outer race, and balls or rollers in between. Properly applied, bearings provide better alignment, less friction, and last longer.


----------



## dcairns (Mar 26, 2006)

Rickster said:


> Properly applied, bearings provide better alignment, less friction, and last longer.


I would have to disagree. Ever see a car suspension with ball bearings? Bushings are more approprate for high impact, low speed joints.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Actually the reason they're used in cars is that they're cheaper to replace and fulfill the function just fine. Not to mention the fact that the bearings on bikes aren't subjected to the types forces the bushings on a car are subjected to.


----------



## TurboasT4 (Oct 2, 2004)

http://science.howstuffworks.com/bearing.htm


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

dcairns said:


> I would have to disagree. Ever see a car suspension with ball bearings? Bushings are more approprate for high impact, low speed joints.


like a bottom bracket or headset?

bushings are used on bikes because they're lighter and cheaper than bearings


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Bushings & needle bearings can handle loads especially laterall loads. Much more stability. A ball bearing allows flex with a laterall load like hard cornering.


----------



## crazymonkey (Oct 6, 2005)

dcairns said:


> I would have to disagree. Ever see a car suspension with ball bearings? Bushings are more approprate for high impact, low speed joints.


Ever see a formula car with bushings?


----------

